# it's 107 degrees...



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I quit!!! lol :roflmao:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm jealous !!

Of the temperature that is.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I quit!!! lol :roflmao:


We're not far behind.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

114 Riverside. 113 the year before that, and 114 the year before that.

It's cooler in Victorville.

Predicting 30 inches of rain this coming season. :roflmao:.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

observer said:


> We're not far behind.
> 
> View attachment 505530


Are the bars on Pine open? &#129300;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> Are the bars on Pine open? &#129300;


Probly. They closed down Pine to vehicle traffic. Set up outdoor tents for diners.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Plus, now it's raining ash on me from the fire .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Plus, now it's raining ash on me from the fire .


I'm not sure if it's my imagination or if I'm seeing a little ash here too.

https://lbpost.com/news/record-hott..._source=onesignal&utm_medium=webnotifications


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

107? Coming from the Phoenix area, I’ll be sure to bring a sweater.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

3 miles from the #vallleyfire,


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

it did say 105 less then an hour ago. Stupid hot today &#128531;


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Robert Larrison said:


>


Bill Murray cameo = lol :laugh:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> 114 Riverside. 113 the year before that, and 114 the year before that.
> 
> It's cooler in Victorville.
> 
> Predicting 30 inches of rain this coming season. :roflmao:.


MUDSLIDES !
































Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Plus, now it's raining ash on me from the fire .


The FIRE burns away EVERYTHING that can hold the soil down before the rains come.
Thus
MUDSLIDES.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I'm not sure if it's my imagination or if I'm seeing a little ash here too.
> 
> https://lbpost.com/news/record-hott..._source=onesignal&utm_medium=webnotifications


It wasn't my imagination.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

observer said:


> It wasn't my imagination.
> 
> View attachment 505802


Ash here too, in Laguna Hills.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

110? Way too hot for me right now &#128531;


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Robert Larrison said:


>


Where can I buy me so some hair like that?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Nuclear Winter this morning. and 68 @ 9 am.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Nuclear Winter this morning. and 68 @ 9 am.


the sky is orangish yellow


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

bsliv said:


> View attachment 505564
> 
> 
> View attachment 505566


We were in North Las Vegas for the weekend and it was hot hot hot! It was 121° in Baker, CA!


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Baker, CA


Home of the world's tallest thermometer and you take a pic of your car thermo? Did they raise the speed limit there?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> We were in North Las Vegas for the weekend and it was hot hot hot! It was 121° in Baker, CA!
> 
> View attachment 506084


Yeah, I'm going to have to also comment second on that and say your breaking the law in this picture &#128514;&#129315;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

bsliv said:


> Home of the world's tallest thermometer and you take a pic of your car thermo? Did they raise the speed limit there?


The Baker Thermometer was not as impressive as the heat on I-15!












NicFit said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to also comment second on that and say your breaking the law in this picture &#128514;&#129315;


Yep along with everyone else who was not on the side of the road with a flat tire or overheating car!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to also comment second on that and say your breaking the law in this picture &#128514;&#129315;


Weren't you as well? 

I can't see your speedometer but it looks like you were in the street.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> Weren't you as well? :smiles:
> 
> I can't see your speedometer but it looks like you were in the street.


I was stopped at a light, maybe distracted driving but also not doing 90


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I was stopped at a light, maybe distracted driving but also not doing 90


The better half took both pics... She's getting better at it too... the last time we broke the law in 101° heat :smiles:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The better half took both pics... She's getting better at it too... the last time we broke the law in 101° heat :smiles:
> 
> View attachment 506093


So I don't see the temperature in this picture, what I do see is you are doing 126 miles per hour which last time I checked wasn't legal by any means


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

NicFit said:


> So I don't see the temperature in this picture, what I do see is you are doing 126 miles per hour which last time I checked wasn't legal by any means


But I wasn't distracted! Distracted driving is not legal by any means as well. I guess it all boils down to how much more one breaks the law than the other.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> But I wasn't distracted! Distracted driving is not legal by any means as well. I guess it all boils down to how much more one breaks the law than the other.


I think my ticket would be much cheaper, yours you could do jail time at that speed. I'm not even sure I would get a ticket for taking a picture when stopped at a light. Would have to be a jerk cop. At 126 miles an hour you would be lucky not to be hauled off in cuffs


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And anything over a 100mph suppose to be auto impound. Hence arrest. Oh well hope one knows where the speed traps are.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I think my ticket would be much cheaper, yours you could do jail time at that speed. I'm not even sure I would get a ticket for taking a picture when stopped at a light. Would have to be a jerk cop. At 126 miles an hour you would be lucky not to be hauled off in cuffs


*He that is without speedith among you, let him first cast a speeding ticket.*

The funny thing about a picture of a speedometer is that you don't know where or when it was taken. But to make you feel better I did both in a school zone, on the first day of school right before the Jerry's Kids telethon parade.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> *He that is without speedith among you, let him first cast a speeding ticket.*
> 
> The funny thing about a picture of a speedometer is that you don't know where or when it was taken. But to make you feel better I did both in a school zone, on a Sunday during a Jerry's Kids telethon parade.


Funny thing about that is that people have been busted for posting stuff like that on the internet. That kind of speed is beyond reckless driving and they will track people down over it


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Funny thing about that is that people have been busted for posting stuff like that on the internet. That kind of speed is beyond reckless driving and they will track people down over it


What are the odds of Johnny Law in 2020 seeing a picture of a speedometer on the internet and launching any type of investigation?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> What are the odds of Johnny Law in 2020 seeing a picture of a speedometer on the internet and launching any type of investigation?


Probably low on this site, don't be posting it on Facebook, they lurk there looking for people breaking the law


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

For over 30 years, the Silver State Classic Challenge has been run twice a year. Public highway, 90 miles, highest *average* speed is currently 220 mph. 









I can confirm I've driven this section of road dozens of times, mostly for work. I can neither confirm or deny that 126 mph would seem slow on some sections. There are a few small hills but there are no curves for 10+ miles. NHP uses instant on radar but there are ways to minimize those interruptions. For situational awareness, a Valentine One coupled to the JBV1 app on an Android is tough to beat.

In the early 1990's I had a car that topped 140 mph. Today, I own a car with the same horsepower but weighs 1000 lbs less and has better aerodynamics. The speedometer goes to 160 mph. I have not buried the speedo, yet. Doing some suspension work in the next week or so, tho. Heh, heh, heh.


----------

